
CCPA 2.0: California Privacy Rights and Enforcement Act (Cprea) - dominik
https://www.dataprivacymonitor.com/ccpa/just-when-you-thought-it-was-safe-to-go-back-into-the-water-ccpa-2-the-sequel/
======
folkhack
I say this as someone who's had to do a ton of work to comply with this sort
of stuff, and as a California citizen: good. It's going to turn into extra
work for me, but I don't care in the least bit. Thank goodness someone's
taking a stance.

I'm just _waiting_ until January 1st to get at a company that outright refuses
to expunge me from their systems after a major breach.

